# 256 GB USB-Stick mit Defektem MBR



## sharK223 (7. November 2010)

Guten Tag Comunity,

ich habe mir einen USB-Stick auf eBay ersteigert mit 256 GB.
Erstmal war ich total Happy weil ich nur 30€ bezahlt habe. Dieser Hype verwandelte sich aber sehr schnell in enttäuschung. Zu erst funktionierte er ja noch, da ich aber vorhatte
vorzugsweise meine Spiele sammlung darauf zu speichern wollte ich natürlich kein FAT verwenden. Folglich wollte ich den stick in NTFS formatieren, doch Windows spukte nur die Meldung aus:"Formatierung konnte nicht abgesclossen werden". Also griff ich zu Acronis Disc Director um es dann per neustart des Betriebssystems in DOS Formatieren zu lassen. Und siehe da es funktionierte! Als ich dann aber 4 spiele drauf kopieren wollte is er nach dem 1. hängen geblieben und ich bekam die meldung das der Stick nicht mehr da währe, b.z.w. Das Verzeichnis. War es aber.
Stick ausgesteckt, Stick eingesteckt.
Er konnte weitermachen aber es passierte wiede3r das selbe, nach einem Spiel fand er kein verzeichnis mehr. Ich also mit Acronis hingegangen und PArtition gelöscht und zwei neue volumen erstellt.
Tja das wars mhr passiert da nicht...
Windows kann nicht mehr Formatieren, weder mit rechtsklick auf das LAuferk noch in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Da steht nähmlich er sei Schreibgeschützt (Es gibt keinen Schalter). Acronis kann auch kein MBR mehr initialiesieren. 
Was nun?

Grüße
sharK

PS: Bitte entschuldigt meine etwas Melanchonische scheibweise aber so fühle ich mich im Moment...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. November 2010)

Hi,

ich denke man hat dich da schön übers Ohr gehaut. Bei Alternate finde ich zum Beispiel nur einen Stick mit 256 GB und der kostet über 800 €. (Klick)

Denke dass der Stick viel weniger Speicher hat und die Firmware so modifiziert wurde, dass er 256 GB anzeigt. Nutzbar ist dies aber offensichtlich nicht.

Da du das Ding bei ebay gekauft hast wird sich da nicht viel machen lassen, würde aber mal den Händler kontaktieren und nach einem Umtausch fragen. Wenn es eine Privatauktion war dann hast du Pech gehabt.


// Edit:


> [...] da ich aber vorhatte vorzugsweise meine Spiele sammlung darauf zu speichern [...]


Spiele würde ich nicht auf einen USB Stick speichern. Zum einem verringert das ständige Lesen und Schreiben die Lebensdauer ziemlich krass, zum anderen wäre mir die Geschwindigkeit (vorallem bei so Billig-Teilen) viel zu langsam. Hatte schon Sticks die mit wahnwitzigen 1 MB/s gelaufen sind. Viel Speicher + Billig = Langsam, wegen dem verwendeten Chipsatz.
Kauf dir einfach eine externe Festplatte, für 50 € bekommst du da schon was anständiges.

Gruß
BK


----------



## olqs (12. November 2010)

USB Sticks mit falscher Grössenangabe waren 2008 schonmal massenhaft im Umlauf.

Es gibt von Heise ein nettes Tool um die Sticks mal durchzutesten und sowas auch festzustellen:
http://www.heise.de/software/download/h2testw/50539 

Gruss
olqs


----------

